
Karma hotspot broadband access: Cheap mobile data plans - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2013/05/karma_hotspot_broadband_access_cheap_mobile_data_plans.html
======
deftnerd
I'm waiting for a business with a similar business model that just sells SIM
cards for pre-paid data. There are lots of great arduino shields or devices
out there (GPS trackers and the like) that I would love to use and toss in a
SIM card and just pay for the data used from a pool account rather than a
price-per-month for every line AND data that's never used.

